# The Blizzard of 09



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well guys i got the storm i wanted. It has been a great winter of plowing, this storm cap it off. We got about 8-12 on the lots i did. We did all of our lots about 2 times. It was crazy with the wind gusting over 40 mph and heavy snow. It was hard to see at time, but i had a blast. I took a ton of vids and pictures.

All in all this storm went b-e-a-utiful, i wish we could do it again. I got 15 hours from this storm, went through 2 tanks of gas and a ton of cofee.

The Vids

My first account on the route
http://s250.photobucket.com/player....ms/gg278/tls22/3-2-09part3.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

Set myself real good on this shot. The truck did it no problem
http://s250.photobucket.com/player....ms/gg278/tls22/3-2-09part4.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

Clean-ups. Went back to this lot after about 2 inches blew off the roof. Was having a little fun with the bobcat. My boss has a push box for it, but we wanted to scrape the lot better being that it drop down to 9. So we put the bucket on
http://s250.photobucket.com/player....ms/gg278/tls22/3-2-09part2.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

Another clean-up Vid. The mounds where hard as a rock, could not really push back anymore

http://s250.photobucket.com/player..../albums/gg278/tls22/3-2-09.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

My truck at 2am.....going out










heavy snow



















the wind started


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

windy times


















stacking


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it came out good


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Helping my father with his accounts


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

My father plowing a driveway










cool pic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

clean up at my fathers accout




























Back doing clean-ups for my boss...one of his workers in the bobcat


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

5am going to do sidewalks and more driveways


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I use the machine to shave most of it off then followed with a shovel


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

My fav pic of the storm and winter...about 13 in this driveway


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The county was busting up drifts with this truck. Pretty cool to see in jersey










I kno some of the hardy old guys(GV) are going to say thats not a blizzard(back in 78 etc etc) Hey its jersey and it was a crap load of snow

The end :waving:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!

Now send it back here, it wasnt supposed to fall there!!!! LOL

I dont know what is wrong but this happens on both my computers. I can only open one of your vids but not the rest. It always does this for photobucket. So, the first vid was cool but I have to restart to watch each vid. GRR


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;765158 said:


> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!
> 
> Now send it back here, it wasnt supposed to fall there!!!! LOL
> 
> I dont know what is wrong but this happens on both my computers. I can only open one of your vids but not the rest. It always does this for photobucket. So, the first vid was cool but I have to restart to watch each vid. GRR


Thanks Doug...sorry about the vids.....i send u the link on yahoo if that helps


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

send me the link to your album, maybe i can try that?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;765162 said:


> send me the link to your album, maybe i can try that?


photobucket is having site maintenance done to it...i will send them asap


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures Tim. I didnt see the videos yet, my computer is acting up. I am sure it looks good.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

this storm cover alot of miles from bansky-mermical


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Quality SR;765171 said:


> Nice pictures Tim. I didnt see the videos yet, my computer is acting up. I am sure it looks good.


Thanks......i heard your area got a good amount 13-15.....i hope everyone can see the vids...if not i will upload them in a diff way


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i see em all fine....nice work....i need a camera


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Very nice. NIce truck also.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dissociative;765230 said:


> i see em all fine....nice work....i need a camera


Thanks Dissociative........yeah its cool to have a camera, i like looking at before and after.

Im going to come to chi-town soon to party like a rock star.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

L.I.Mike;765295 said:


> Very nice. NIce truck also.


Thankyou Mike....:salute: I heard you guys on Island got alot more...congrats


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICS AND VIDEOS TIM THAT WAS A FUN STORM UP UNTIL TWO TRUCKS LOST 4WD BUT ALL IN ALL WAS AWESOME*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;765344 said:


> *NICE PICS AND VIDEOS TIM THAT WAS A FUN STORM UP UNTIL TWO TRUCKS LOST 4WD BUT ALL IN ALL WAS AWESOME*


Thanks Nick....it was afun storm. Sorry to hear about the 2 trucks, without 4wd it wa shard to get traction this storm. It had avery icey bottom


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice pics timmy!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;765349 said:


> nice pics timmy!


Thankyou Ben...it has been a fun winter...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

hey just wondering, does your insurance not require a amber light for the top of the truck? ive seen a ton of guys just with some strobes or "nothing" lol around here this last storm. I know ours say we need a rotating "beacon" or flashing LED amber light on any vehicle involved with snow services for the policy. Some commercial accounts require vehicles on properties to have this too, i went beyond that and got fancier LED lights for everything but was just curious... Awesome pics too!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;765384 said:


> hey just wondering, does your insurance not require a amber light for the top of the truck? ive seen a ton of guys just with some strobes or "nothing" lol around here this last storm. I know ours say we need a rotating "beacon" or flashing LED amber light on any vehicle involved with snow services for the policy. Some commercial accounts require vehicles on properties to have this too, i went beyond that and got fancier LED lights for everything but was just curious... Awesome pics too!


Thanks man.....now you got me thinking i will have to call my insurance company. I did not put a bar on it it becaise it is my personal ride and i dont want to wack it out. But now im thinking about getting a back rack and will prob put a clear bar on it. Hope all went well during the storm, i hope we get one more


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

great storm i had a blast up here in mass got over a foot im glad everyone made it out halfway way alive lol and by the way sweet pics and vids


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

fisher guy;765421 said:


> great storm i had a blast up here in mass got over a foot im glad everyone made it out halfway way alive lol and by the way sweet pics and vids


Yeah it was a sweet storm...i want one more like that. Then i will start cutting grass....thankyou for the nice comments


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet pics/videos. You guys had a heck of a storm


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

deere615;765712 said:


> Sweet pics/videos. You guys had a heck of a storm


Thanks deere...i was getting ready for grass cutting thinking the winter was over...i was wrong payup


----------



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

*truck?*

Hey i was wondering if your truck was gas or diesel it sounded really nice in the videos???


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nolimit124;765747 said:


> Hey i was wondering if your truck was gas or diesel it sounded really nice in the videos???


Thanks man...its gas....everything is stock...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice work Tim. i second what you said about getting ready to start mowing, i knew we were gonna get another storm, but i was hoping last week that everything would just start drying up for spring. it was 62* here 2 days before the storm. lol


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Blizzard ? Hmmm Maybe considered that in Florida.
Around here that would be just a normal storm. ;-)


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;765900 said:


> Nice work Tim. i second what you said about getting ready to start mowing, i knew we were gonna get another storm, but i was hoping last week that everything would just start drying up for spring. it was 62* here 2 days before the storm. lol


Thanks Dave...yeah i got all my contracts out and was about to pull the mowers out, then the forcast came in. Going to be close to 70 on sunday so i will prob clean everything and change oils. How did you make out this winter? Call me when u get a chance. I also think we will prob get one more....3-4 inch wet snow

Thanks bud


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hedhunter9;765901 said:


> Blizzard ? Hmmm Maybe considered that in Florida.
> Around here that would be just a normal storm. ;-)


lmao.....my snow is all system....i dont have a advantage of a big lake next to me


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*ALWAYS HAS TO BE ONE EH TIM*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;765934 said:


> *ALWAYS HAS TO BE ONE EH TIM*


Lol....i thought by putting to this in my thread it would save me from this

kno some of the hardy old guys(GV) are going to say thats not a blizzard(back in 78 etc etc) Hey its jersey and it was a crap load of snow


----------



## firsttimeplower (Nov 12, 2007)

I have to say it was a beautiful puch man.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah that would be a huge storm here! Heck 3inches can get me a bunch of work


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

nickplowing1972;765344 said:


> *NICE PICS AND VIDEOS TIM THAT WAS A FUN STORM UP UNTIL TWO TRUCKS LOST 4WD BUT ALL IN ALL WAS AWESOME*


what broke?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*front rear actuators took a crap no biggie both fixed already*


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

That last picture... is that a Monmouth County truck? If so, what road was it on?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

firsttimeplower;766004 said:


> I have to say it was a beautiful puch man.


lol...yeah it was a nice storm



deere615;766258 said:


> yeah that would be a huge storm here! Heck 3inches can get me a bunch of work


Yeah in pittsburg u guys have gotten alot of snow, yet it has come 2-3 inches at a time. Some snow is better then no snow young deerepayup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Len90;766825 said:


> That last picture... is that a Monmouth County truck? If so, what road was it on?


Yes it is...the road is red hill rd middeltown/holmdel boarder


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Tim,

It was said with a wink and a smile ! 

LOL

Bob


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;766844 said:


> Yeah in pittsburg u guys have gotten alot of snow, yet it has come 2-3 inches at a time. Some snow is better then no snow young deerepayup


Yeah January was a great month


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

you defiantly need some strobe lights lol lots of em'.. other than that looks good, great pics and a nice looking truck, i like your old' mans truck


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

pretty bad when my brother is plowing in Charlotte and I was sleeping like a baby in Pittsburgh because we got NOTHING out of that storm.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hedhunter9;766929 said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> It was said with a wink and a smile !
> 
> ...


lol..its all good man. I was just trying to bust on GV


deere615;767231 said:


> Yeah January was a great month


Yeah january was a rocking month


Bibbo;767292 said:


> you defiantly need some strobe lights lol lots of em'.. other than that looks good, great pics and a nice looking truck, i like your old' mans truck


Thankyou for the kind words....im prob going to put a back rack on with a light bar. I think it will make the truck look badass


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

this is our last storm, 40mph gust, lots of drift, bobcat in drive I DID TONIGHT,did it 3 days ago too


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow... that truck carries that plow nicely with the tractor on the back...
I was gonna say you should get a bigger blade but thats just perfect huh..


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;774886 said:


> Wow... that truck carries that plow nicely with the tractor on the back...
> I was gonna say you should get a bigger blade but thats just perfect huh..


Thakyou shane....yeah the truck tows and holds the blade very well. I put the 285's on it and a leveling kit. Yeah i love my 7.5 rd fisher, its perfect for the work i do. I may go to a fisher ez V next winter. Have a great summer


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

tls22;774977 said:


> Thakyou shane....yeah the truck tows and holds the blade very well. I put the 285's on it and a leveling kit. Yeah i love my 7.5 rd fisher, its perfect for the work i do. I may go to a fisher ez V next winter. Have a great summer


I love the ez v... I cant wait til I get a truck... after a couple seasons when I can have the majority paid off, Im gonna go for either a 8'5'' v or the xls... but if I dont end up with an f350 I think the xls is going to be a wee bit heavy...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;775089 said:


> I love the ez v... I cant wait til I get a truck... after a couple seasons when I can have the majority paid off, Im gonna go for either a 8'5'' v or the xls... but if I dont end up with an f350 I think the xls is going to be a wee bit heavy...


Yeah shane def save the money and buy a nice truck for urself. There are some good deals are trucks right now. Yeah the xls is a very heavy plow, but it def will cut plowing time in half. I always like the v plows, i cant wait to get one. Plus im sure if you get the xls it will get alot of use in NH, they get a crap load of snow.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

tls22;775164 said:


> Yeah shane def save the money and buy a nice truck for urself. There are some good deals are trucks right now. Yeah the xls is a very heavy plow, but it def will cut plowing time in half. I always like the v plows, i cant wait to get one. Plus im sure if you get the xls it will get alot of use in NH, they get a crap load of snow.


We sure do get a lot of snow out here.. its good though... as far as a lot of good deals right now... I think my dad was going to buy a truck this summer just because its amazing how the prices are... there has to be a good 10 trucks just in NH that are anywhere from 2001-2003 F250's and F350's going for anywhere from 6,000 to 8,000... Im pretty happy about that though cause it will be nice when everyone else I know gets their licenses and go to buy a car and prices are threw the roof.  Well, that is... providing the economy picks up a little


----------

